# Gt: Phoenix Suns @ Dallas Mavericks !!



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Think that this game deserves at least an alright game thread seeing as it's the best 2 teams going at it.









*Phoenix Suns(49-14)*

*VS*









*Dallas Mavericks(52-10)*

*When: Wednesday 14th March, 9pm
Where: American Airlines Center, Dallas

Last Time They Met: Phoenix @ Dallas, Dallas win 99-101. Jet 35 points, Howard 12 rebounds, Jet 8 assists, Jet/Howard 3 steals, Howard/George 1 block.
Player Of The Game: Jason Terry 35 points, 8 assists, 3 steals*

*Line-ups:*












































































*
Key Players:*





















> The Dallas Mavericks apparently aren't invincible, at least not on the road. They are still nearly unbeatable at home, though.
> 
> Two days after their 17-game winning streak was stopped, the Mavericks look to extend their home win streak Wednesday when they face the Phoenix Suns in showdown of teams with the NBA's top two records.
> 
> ...


GAME ON, WATCH THE SUNS COP A GOOD BEATING !!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

No secret to this one: tempo is everything. 110+ is Phoenix’ kind of game, and the Mavs will want it as low as possible in order to frustrate their attempt to run. 

I imagine the Mavs will rotate on Nash, try to wear him down. If it’s Dallas’ game, look for 105-101 – a new streak begins.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Anybody thinks Devin Harris starts on Nash, and Terry is put up against Bell?

Wouldn't that match up better? Devin seems to be effective against smaller guards.

What about Devean George? Is he still a go for tonight?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Anybody thinks Devin Harris starts on Nash, and Terry is put up against Bell?
> 
> Wouldn't that match up better? Devin seems to be effective against smaller guards.


I thought about that as well.



edwardcyh said:


> What about Devean George? Is he still a go for tonight?


No injury line (except for Mbenga) as of now - but George would definitely be a part of a potential rotation against Nash. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> George would definitely be a part of a potential rotation against Nash. :biggrin:


I would like to see George stuck on Marion like glue......


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I would like to see George stuck on Marion like glue......


Photoshop anyone? :whistling:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

is George going to play tonight?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> is George going to play tonight?


Still nothing on the injury report...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Word around the water cooler is the "judges" will be watching tonight:

*Will the real MVP stand up? *


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

It would sure be nice to have him out there......

I like the idea of having Devin on Nash and letting JET deal with Raja. Throwing a bigger body like Buck or George on Nash for spurts might give him some fits too.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

From ESPN:


> *3. Who is your pick (so far) for NBA MVP?* *
> Anthony:* *Dirk Nowitzki.* Sometimes people have different MVP philosophies. To me, it doesn't mean most valuable to his team, but most valuable in the entire league. This game is a business of being the best. MVP represents who's the best, and that's Dirk this season.
> *Broussard:* *Dirk Nowitzki*. He's the best player on the best team, and a great example of a superstar who continues to add to -- and even change -- his game. Dirk is shooting fewer 3s than ever (but hitting a higher percentage than ever), his assists are up, he's grabbing more offensive rebounds than ever and his FG shooting is a career-high .501.
> *Bucher:* Steve Nash. Just because the voters screwed up and didn't recognize Kobe Bryant last year doesn't mean Nash should pay the price this year, when he deserves it more than ever before. The arguments I hear for Dirk is that he's the best player on the best team and that "he's due," as if he's accrued brownie points over the years.
> ...


Like how Bucher is giving it to Nash just becasue kobe didn't get it last year, and then he turns around and sticks his foot in his mouth and gives it to Nash this year, overlooking Dirk. Tard.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

> Stein: Nothing is more valuable than team success and the Mavs have been the team of the season. So their driving force will be the player of the season on this scorecard, barring a late standings shake-up. Nowitzki doesn't get the credit Steve Nash does for making other players better, but *I can assure you that the players and coaches who have to go against Dirk *-- who call him the game's toughest individual matchup -- would testify that he makes everyone around him better.


:clap2:


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Take Steve Nash's 3 losses and the Suns are 1 game behind the Mavericks. The Suns have their streaks, the Mavs have their streaks. It's as I said many times - if the Suns have the number one seed or if their records are close and Nash is playing like he plays, Nash will win.

Not because Dirk isn't deserving. It's like arguing Manchester United and Chelsea and who's better. It's going to be the hype at the time, and if the Mavericks slow down now and the Suns pick it up and if Mark Cuban starts talking again (like he's already doing), it's not going to go favorable for the Mavericks. Simple as that.

Other things in Nash's favor: 0-3 w/o him, media darling and fiercer attitude.

These last two games between them will also factor in. If it's 2-2 split, it'll be that much harder. I don't think either care, tbh and at the end of the day, the playoffs will humble both teams with how difficult they're going to be.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:lol: I didn't even read his post after i read this.
Reason #119 Steve Nash is not MVP: Because the Dallas Mavericks are a lock at the number one seed four games a head and 20 games left.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

t1no said:


> :lol: I didn't even read his post after i read this.
> Reason #119 Steve Nash is not MVP: Because the Dallas Mavericks are a lock at the number one seed four games a head and 20 games left.


No joke, I don't read half of his posts anyways, with or without that signature.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Ooops. Whats this?
<object height="350" width="425">

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4Vy0kI4SMvo" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" height="350" width="425"></object>


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

It's hard to conceive the irony there since someone on a team that finished with the third best record won it easily last season.

It's that kind of attitude that leaves you gaping/irate when someone dismantles your club. I can't think of anything in recent times like that happening - but it's at the tip of my tongue... something where they had a lead by a couple of games and then while Cubes was planning the parade for whatever it was, they lost and everyone is still crying about it. 

And then when everyone said the Mavs were dominating and then the Suns took over the #1 position for an entire week the day "they decided to come out and brag on the general forums."

Oh, and can't forget the whole slew of posts that said the Mavs would win by 20 against GS and that the Mavs were doing something that's never been done before and that everyone should enjoy and then they lost to Golden State.

All these things elude me as I look at a forum filled with delusional twits who believe _just_ because they think it, it must be right and that's the way it will happen. Look - I think Dirk's deserving and I think Dallas is #1 and San Antonio is #2 but let's be realistic; you guys just don't have the image right now. I'm not arguing statistics solely and I never have when it comes to MVP.

Subjective awards are never fair to anyone involved and the person who appeals to the largest base will win. 

The entire point of my signature is to highlight the arrogance associated with the award, the idea that any formula or process is strictly adhered to or that it's tainted because of it. It's like the Royal Family, however; everyone *****es about it, talks up getting rid of it/not paying attention to it but are *always* the first to talk about it whenever it hits the news.

And if you think my posts are that bad, imagine trying sloshing through posts that think the title is already in Dallas, Texas or the whole "hate is fueling us" line that everyone has been using in every thread. When the fishing thread comes and, as I said, teams are humbled, be on the lookout for the one with the fuel gauge showing empty with large, bold letters "DA HATE".


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Playoffs, last two seasons: 6-6. The fan that is arrogant will be humbled when his team fails him.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Post #17 looks like a bunch of jibberish to me. 

Anyone care to translate for me? I'm not fluent in horse ****.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

ninjatune said:


> Most of us fans could really care less about the streak......





> 52-10 | 3 12+ GAME WIN STREAKS | DON'T ACT LIKE YOUR NOT IMPRESSED





> Just part of DWade's little whoa is me, look at me playing through injuries, song and dance.





> Just looking back......
> In the Bulls amazing 95-96 season where they won 70 games, MJ won MVP and Jackson won COY.
> 
> I just find it funny that even though we are on a very similar pace, Dirk still...





> Your homer goggles seem to have some smudges on them.... clean them up and get on the 15-0 bandwagon.





> I eat a little Mavs hate for breakfast every morning...... it's good for ya.





> Cause I get bored at work sometimes and I like the laughs....... and us Mavs fan's love the hate.





> [Insert *****ing post about hating the disrespect Dirk get]





> This is straight out of the D-Wade-is-such-a-hero script.



Uh-huh.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Nice, I have my own personal re-search assistant. 

Helivus, browse through my posts and cross-reference anything related to Edwardcyh and boobies for me. 
I'll need those results by game time tonight. 
Thanks.

P.S. I'd sift through your posts to find some good stuff, but you only have 200 and I'm sure that 90% of those are related to you bashing the Mavs, and we have enough of that in this thread alone. Thanks for contributing!


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

I found:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Mavs going shorthanded tonight:


> The Mavericks will be without Devean George tonight against Phoenix. He's been ruled out because of lingering soreness in his right knee............http://mavs.beloblog.com/archives/2007/03/going_shorthanded.html]Source


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Helvius said:


> I found:


Good enough.......... I'm thinking that Ed is the drunk guy in the yellow shirt checking out Nash's tooshie.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Good enough.......... I'm thinking that Ed is the drunk guy in the yellow shirt checking out Nash's tooshie.


I know you are not referring to this "Ed."


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

I think he's realizing he actually has feet.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> I know you are not referring to this "Ed."


You know it.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

If I were the guy in yellow, you must be the guy face down on the floor that I am staring at.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Not going to argue with that.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

This is NT over the weekend...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

This is NT's childhood picture:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Any questions? :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Helvius said:


> Oh, and can't forget the whole slew of posts that said the Mavs would win by 20 against GS and that the Mavs were doing something that's never been done before and that everyone should enjoy and then they lost to Golden State.


Most of us pointed out that GS played us tough - I put no points at stake.



Helvius said:


> All these things elude me as I look at a forum filled with delusional twits who believe _just_ because they think it, it must be right and that's the way it will happen.


Delusional twits abide in another forum, pick among many prospects.



Helvius said:


> And if you think my posts are that bad, imagine trying sloshing through posts that think the title is already in Dallas, Texas or the whole "hate is fueling us" line that everyone has been using in every thread. When the fishing thread comes and, as I said, teams are humbled, be on the lookout for the one with the fuel gauge showing empty with large, bold letters "DA HATE".


And what would your response be to the biggest collapse in NBA Finals history? We're not the players - we didn't do it - but we're damn sure not going to lay down and whimper.

What would you have us do? :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray actually read the entire post.

:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:

Also came across this link:

http://www.birkoph.com/drunk_friends.php


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> xray actually read the entire post.
> 
> :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


Well don't just sit there - rep me. :mad2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Well don't just sit there - rep me. :mad2:


yessir!

Any thing else I can do for you master?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> yessir!
> 
> Any thing else I can do for you master?


That'll do...for now. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

came across some good avatar material:


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

It's the idea that the MVP has a formula. It's baffling. I only give what I get and I really don't have any ill-will outside of rivalry purposes, so sorry if I crossed the line with the twits comment. And to disregard my post for pointing out the irony of thinking being in first place with a top 3 player guarantees an MVP? _It's_ happened. Numerous times.

Maybe you meant something else.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Helvius said:


> Maybe you meant something else.


I repped you, so I can play mean right? :biggrin:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> yessir!
> 
> Any thing else I can do for you master?




Ed, your avatar makes me nervous about standing........I shall sit until that feeling
subsides.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Ed, your avatar makes me nervous about standing........I shall sit until that feeling
> subsides.


Reminds of the time the teacher asked me to solve a problem on the blackboard...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> came across some good avatar material:



STOLEN! Sucker! =-)


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I knew it... our defense suck.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

No way. Both teams are playing horrible. The Mavs could easily be back in it in a minute.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

They are.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

niiiiiiice comeback  

id enjoy watching the Mavs whoop on the Suns anytime of the week


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

You're right Heivus, we're definitely playing horrible out there.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Mr.Choker is back.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

This game has no business being in overtime....silly silly fouls in overtime and missed free throws.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

wow Terry...I tell you what....Thanks Dallas and Phoenix for this game. Breath of fresh air.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

But too bad there's 4.9 left on the clock.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

:clap: :yay: :clap2: :biggrin: :yay: :clap: :yay: :biggrin: :clap2:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I think Phoenix is out of gas...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Our MVP choked the game away and lost all of his confidence in OT.


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Good game, boys. What was that I said earlier? The arrogant fan will be humbled?


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Bleh.. This game was horrible. Honestly, no defense whatsoever. 

ONCE AGAIN... The Mavs lose because Dirk keeps switching to gaurd Nash on the pick and roll. *DIRK CANT GAURD STEVE*... I as a fan have noticed this, why cant a player, or Avery for that matter. Dirk is always beat by Steve on the drive or the mismatch in the post created. I am really starting to get angry at Dirk as a player. He should be smarter than that


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

lol damn it got quiet in here


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

t1no said:


> Our MVP choked the game away and lost all of his confidence in OT.


lol mkay..

Dirk played most the game, was instrumental in bringing us back from down 16, and oh yea, fouled nash on the 3.. oh wait. that was someone else.. F you damn fairweather fans. I swear to god. This was a TEAM loss. Bottom line. Did Dirk let Nash hit the ball out on him? Lose several balls out of bounds? Give up a Nash 3 at the end of the 4th?


----------



## Helvius (Jul 4, 2006)

Apologies about the snide comment; arrogance for arrogance is hypocritical. Good game. One mistake decided it in regulation. It's crazy to play 48 minutes 2 times and have one basket/one mistake decide it - we've been there.

At the moment, you guys are still the favorites as far as I'm concerned. But watch your *** ^_^.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

The stupid foul on Nash with one minute left in the game, the two missed fts and the lost of confidence in over time. ohh wait oops sorry that was JHo.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

t1no said:


> The stupid foul on Nash with one minute left in the game, the two missed fts and the lost of confidence in over time. ohh wait oops sorry that was JHo.


half right at least


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

so you agree he choked? didn't have to get mad :lol: 
I understand what you said though, still a team loss.. 
The Mavericks are suppose to be a first quarter and fourth quarter team, i guess JHo not doing as well lately has really hurt us in the first quarters.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

tough game, tough loss, Dirk may have lost some MVP votes... but hey, Dallas is still the favorites to win it all, and I still think this team can beat anyone in a 7 game series. If this is really a championship team all the players will regroup tomorrow and play their best ball in their next game.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

And Cuban's still my favorite owner in the league. I love how a game like this would have likely pissed him off more than losing millions of dollars in business. Like him or not, he's a true fan.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

t1no said:


> so you agree he choked? didn't have to get mad :lol:
> I understand what you said though, still a team loss..
> The Mavericks are suppose to be a first quarter and fourth quarter team, i guess JHo not doing as well lately has really hurt us in the first quarters.


mad? im sure youll be back on the bandwagon later on. Youre the one mad it seems.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

mad at my post... not making sense but ok. and bandwagon? what are you trying to say? I am not a real fan because i said Dirk choked? I guess i have to be a homer from now on to be on your good* side huh? and just so you know, i am not a Dirk fan.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

t1no said:


> mad at my post... not making sense but ok. and bandwagon? what are you trying to say? I am not a real fan because i said Dirk choked? I guess i have to be a homer from now on to be on your good* side huh? and just so you know, i am not a Dirk fan.


youre all "dirk choked" when in fact the whole team had terrible lapses on both ends of the court. shortsighted bandwagonism at its worst. Not sayin you have to be a damn homer but youre tryin to make it seem like its Dirks fault we lost. bla bla hate on, and btw you know what i was saying you were mad about..


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Just not worth my time. good night.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

t1no said:


> Just not worth my time. good night.


lmao :clap2: :lol: :boohoo:


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Man, both teams played well to get to 2OT, unfortunately we were the ones who came out not winning, but you win some you lose some. What can I say?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

This game doesn't mean anything to me. I just have this mental note in my head, we're 2-1 against them and we still have another game in which we can prove we are the better team. 


It really pisses me off that one game can decided who the "real" MVP but a great overall season can't... Reallllly retarded if you ask me.


I was real pissed when I saw that last game, I thought Dirk got hit on that jumper and there were alot of no-calls for the Mavs.

And it didn't help that Dirk couldn't make a free throw in over time and that Josh couldn't stay calm and panicked.

All in all, we played a ****ty game in my books, and we only lost by 2 points..


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I think Avery is going to be very tough on the the team, that was not the way it's supposed to be when you play a team you could meet in the WCF.


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> This game doesn't mean anything to me. I just have this mental note in my head, we're 2-1 against them and we still have another game in which we can prove we are the better team.
> 
> 
> It really pisses me off that one game can decided who the "real" MVP but a great overall season can't... Reallllly retarded if you ask me.
> ...



[strike]See fans like you are total [email protected][/strike] If you won, you'd be talking crap for the next three days and drolling over the highlights. If you lose, its the refs' fault.

Not proper conduct for any board - especially ours.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

PriceIsWright said:


> See fans like you are total [email protected] If you won, you'd be talking crap for the next three days and drolling over the highlights. If you lose, its the refs' fault.


What the hell are you talking about? If you actually posted here then you would know I and no other Mavs fans do anything of the sort, even that *** whooping we handed to the Lakers it was over after 1 night.

So shut the **** up before you criticize me as fan. And I'm pretty damn sure you'd be the type of fan to go do something like that, seeing as your calling out another teams fans.

And if you read my damn post you'd see I said there were a few questionable calls, but blamed the loss on Dirk and Josh.

[strike][email protected][/strike]

IQ test needed to verify - improper remark.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Cool your engines, gentlemen.

Thank you. :biggrin:


----------



## mavsmania41 (Mar 27, 2005)

That game was as tough for me to watch as the finals was. It was the finals all over again to haunt the soul of a Mavs fan. I am really looking forward to watching the playoffs, but for Our Dallas Mavericks we must control the #1 seat. I want to be able to have to play Suns or Spurs in the Western conference finals with the home court. I do not want to end up second and have to play both. The race for the home court is getting more crucial than ever.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> And Cuban's still my favorite owner in the league. I love how a game like this would have likely pissed him off more than losing millions of dollars in business. Like him or not, he's a true fan.


Did you see the way he shoved that camara out of his face after the game?

That's the kind of owner I want. (Don't sell, don't sell.):gopray:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

xray said:


> Did you see the way he shoved that camara out of his face after the game?
> 
> That's the kind of owner I want. (Don't sell, don't sell.):gopray:


no I actually didn't, clips anyone?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> lmao :clap2: :lol: :boohoo:


ummh, i could have kept going but you are not worth my time. All i said was Dirk choked and you said blabla and kept going and going, you got off topic and started saying "shortsighted bandwagonism at its worst". Now think about it.. why waste my time on a guy that can't face the truth?

lmao :clap2: :lol: :boohoo:








Oopps sorry, that was childish of me.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Bandwagonism...:lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I'll admit....


*I've been on the mavs bandwagon since 1989.*


Now y'all can.... :kissmy: :kissmy: :kissmy: :kissmy: :kissmy:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

..... was that considered baiting?


hmmmm......


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> *1989.*


Dad? Is that you? :rofl2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Dad? Is that you? :rofl2:


D'oh! I saw that one coming from a mile back.....


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

haha sorry, i just had to say it.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Then what does that make me? :chill:


> Mav fan since '79


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

> Mavs fan since '61




I've been a Mavs fan before there was even a Mavs team! Boo yah.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

t1no said:


> ummh, i could have kept going but you are not worth my time. All i said was Dirk choked and you said blabla and kept going and going, you got off topic and started saying "shortsighted bandwagonism at its worst". Now think about it.. why waste my time on a guy that can't face the truth?
> 
> lmao :clap2: :lol: :boohoo:
> 
> ...


lol im not even gonna bother.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Bandwagonism...:lol:


trademarked


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> lol im not even gonna bother.


That's exactly what i was thinking yesterday. but don't worry, i am not going to boohoo or laugh.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

t1no said:


> That's exactly what i was thinking yesterday. but don't worry, i am not going to boohoo or laugh.


k have fun with that


----------

